# Spark Plugs and Wires



## top_shelf (Jan 2, 2007)

Does anyone know where to get a really good set of spark plugs and spark plug wires at?


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

top_shelf said:


> Does anyone know where to get a really good set of spark plugs and spark plug wires at?


Try your local NAPA, or other reputable parts stores.


----------



## RetFronOwn (Nov 25, 2005)

If you want to go online rockauto.com I recomend them for good selection, service and prices.


----------



## frontera99 (Jul 3, 2005)

Nissan's are a little touchy when it comes to plugs and wires...I would recommend OEM versions of both.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I have a set of Autozone's Duralast wires and am happy with them. The previous set had the boots too large and they would get stuck down the plug tube. As for plugs, you can't go wrong with NGK for a Nissan. I run the V Pwer non platinums myself, but your truck may require the platinum tipped versions. Stay away from Bosch platinums as they suck and the center electrode erodes very quickly, causing poor idle quality.


----------



## top_shelf (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanx for all your help...I found at Spark plug, Spark plug wire, spark plug gap, spark plug cross reference and ignition wires at Sparkplugs.com some NGK iridium spark plugs and a NGK premium spark plug wire set that i am going to buy in the near future. I also found that Advance Auto Parts had some good pricing on the NGK plugs as well...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

frontera99 said:


> Nissan's are a little touchy when it comes to plugs and wires...I would recommend OEM versions of both.


I am with you!
Dont laugh too hard but here's a little story....
It was time to emission my truck and it had a little miss in it, so I decided to change
th plugs,wires,cap & rotor. I started pulling the plugs and I was thinking... I dont remember changing them before (94,000 miles on it) I get the first plug out and the electrode is wore down to the porcelain! no wonder I had a miss! The rest of the plugs were in the same condition! The cap/rotor had a little burn mark in them....
I put all new (OEM) parts back on and it runs great! Daaaah.....


----------



## Riceburner74 (Mar 9, 2007)

Okay...new here. I've seen that a few of you have changed the plugs in your Frontiers. I have a 99 v-6 4x4 and I can't even barely see the number 6 plug. Everything else is done except that plug... can anybody help with how to even reach it?!?!?!? Thanks.


----------



## top_shelf (Jan 2, 2007)

Riceburner74 said:


> Okay...new here. I've seen that a few of you have changed the plugs in your Frontiers. I have a 99 v-6 4x4 and I can't even barely see the number 6 plug. Everything else is done except that plug... can anybody help with how to even reach it?!?!?!? Thanks.


You know its funny you ask that because I finally changed mine last night and 1-5 went real easy and then came damn #6! I must have spent an hour trying to get the old one off and the new one on - I ended up wedging my right hand down the firewall trying to feel the top of the old spark plug while holding the spark plug socket wrench - once I finally was able to find the old plug it was still a struggle trying to get some room to turn my socket wrench - a few bloody knuckles and some cursing at it I finally got the damn thing out and it was just luck finding where to put the new plug in. I think I will get new plug wires in a couple weeks and be finished with that part of tuning the Frontier up...dont know if that helps or not...


----------



## Riceburner74 (Mar 9, 2007)

top_shelf said:


> You know its funny you ask that because I finally changed mine last night and 1-5 went real easy and then came damn #6! I must have spent an hour trying to get the old one off and the new one on - I ended up wedging my right hand down the firewall trying to feel the top of the old spark plug while holding the spark plug socket wrench - once I finally was able to find the old plug it was still a struggle trying to get some room to turn my socket wrench - a few bloody knuckles and some cursing at it I finally got the damn thing out and it was just luck finding where to put the new plug in. I think I will get new plug wires in a couple weeks and be finished with that part of tuning the Frontier up...dont know if that helps or not...


Although I do feel your pain (and believe me I feel it)...bloody knuckles and all...it doesn't help. I called my local Nissan dealer, and they wanted $82 just to change that one plug!!! I ended up taking the truck to a local garage that comes recommended from a co-worker, and the manager said "I don't see it taking anymor than a half hour to change one plug". I laughed at the thought of 30 minutes to change that plug, and asked what he'd charge. He said it would be about $30. Well...$30 for one plug is still just plain CRAZY...but it wasn't going to change itself!!! So...on Friday, I took the truck in on my lunch break...thinking this will only take 30 minutes...and after an hour and forty minutes...they finally had the plug changed. Now...I made an agreement with the manager that I had to be able to watch them change the plug...because I had to see what "top secret" special government issued prototype tool they had to remove this hidden almost non-existant spark plug. He didn't have a problem with me watching...and the mechanic used the same tools that I did. There was no secret tool...and he had the same bloddy knuckles that I had. Maybe if we keep posting this question...someone will find the secret!!! Oh...the shop manager ended up splitting the bill with me because he felt bad that it went over the "30 minute" time limit. It ended up costing me $48 to change the #6 spark plug!!!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, having worked for Nissan for close to 20 years and doing my share of #6 plugs, I can tell you what I do. Usually takes me about 10 minutes for that particular plug, if all goes right.

Snap-On Tools has a 5/8" spark plug socket with a built in universal and 3" extension (3/8 drive). I don't know the part number off hand, but I think they run about $35. To that, I add a 3/8 drive universal, to which I add a couple of turns of electrical tape to keep the universal from falling off the spark plug tool. Next, I add a locking 8" extension and the ratchet. Holding the ratchet with my right hand (and standing on a crate to get me over the engine, to which I throw over a fender cover and lay on), I lower this assy. behind the engine, using my left hand to guide the spark plug socket onto the plug. (I should mention that it's usually best to use compressed air to blow the san out of the wells before replacing the plugs.) Once, on the plug, break it loose and remove.

When installing the plug, I use pretty much the same method in reverse, but I start off with removing the ratchet from the "tool assy." so I can carefully start the plug into the threads by hand (to help prevent cross threading). I install the plug as much as I can by hand before re-installing the ratchet to tighten it down. And that's how it's done!

By the way, I would definately recommend using only NGK plugs and either NGK or Nissan ignition wires.


----------



## top_shelf (Jan 2, 2007)

smj999smj said:


> Well, having worked for Nissan for close to 20 years and doing my share of #6 plugs, I can tell you what I do. Usually takes me about 10 minutes for that particular plug, if all goes right.
> 
> Snap-On Tools has a 5/8" spark plug socket with a built in universal and 3" extension (3/8 drive). I don't know the part number off hand, but I think they run about $35. To that, I add a 3/8 drive universal, to which I add a couple of turns of electrical tape to keep the universal from falling off the spark plug tool. Next, I add a locking 8" extension and the ratchet. Holding the ratchet with my right hand (and standing on a crate to get me over the engine, to which I throw over a fender cover and lay on), I lower this assy. behind the engine, using my left hand to guide the spark plug socket onto the plug. (I should mention that it's usually best to use compressed air to blow the san out of the wells before replacing the plugs.) Once, on the plug, break it loose and remove.
> 
> ...


Thanx a lot for your info. I will definitely do it your way the next time I replace the spark plugs. I will be getting NGK wires this Wednesday and will be all set!


----------



## Riceburner74 (Mar 9, 2007)

SMJ...thanks!!! I'm going to snap-on's website to look for that socket/universal/extension combo tool. $35 for a fancy socket sounds kind of expensive...but compared to paying someone else to change one plug...it's a drop in the bucket!!! You said this socket has a built in extension... is there anyway you can e-mail me a picture of this setup???


smj999smj said:


> Well, having worked for Nissan for close to 20 years and doing my share of #6 plugs, I can tell you what I do. Usually takes me about 10 minutes for that particular plug, if all goes right.
> 
> Snap-On Tools has a 5/8" spark plug socket with a built in universal and 3" extension (3/8 drive). I don't know the part number off hand, but I think they run about $35. To that, I add a 3/8 drive universal, to which I add a couple of turns of electrical tape to keep the universal from falling off the spark plug tool. Next, I add a locking 8" extension and the ratchet. Holding the ratchet with my right hand (and standing on a crate to get me over the engine, to which I throw over a fender cover and lay on), I lower this assy. behind the engine, using my left hand to guide the spark plug socket onto the plug. (I should mention that it's usually best to use compressed air to blow the san out of the wells before replacing the plugs.) Once, on the plug, break it loose and remove.
> 
> ...


----------



## ltown (Mar 25, 2007)

This may seem excessive, but I took the hood off my truck (only 4 screws) in order to have more room to work on reaching #6. I don't know if it really made it any easier, but at least I wasn't hitting my head on anything. lol. That plug will definitely test your patience. Thanks SMJ for sharing your experience.


----------



## squareone (Mar 22, 2007)

Just got a 93 pathfinder and it scared the crap out of me when I pulled that dang plug. All I kept thinking was ...I'm going to have to remove this dam intake to fix it if I strip it or cross thread it. I used a 6in ext., it came out fine just took a while and I looked like a contortionist under the hood.


----------



## top_shelf (Jan 2, 2007)

Yea my knuckles are just now healed from when I worked on my #6! Just got my spark plug wires Friday and will be putting in them in in a few hours. Im glad I dont have to fuss with damn #6 plug for a long time!!!


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

Makes me glad that my Frontier doesn't have a #6 cylinder (or a #5).


----------



## frontera99 (Jul 3, 2005)

Cusser said:


> Makes me glad that my Frontier doesn't have a #6 cylinder (or a #5).


Me too!

It only takes me about 3 minutes to change the plugs on my 99 Frontier 4 banger, lol!

:fluffy:


----------



## top_shelf (Jan 2, 2007)

Cusser said:


> Makes me glad that my Frontier doesn't have a #6 cylinder (or a #5).


Im sure it does but I am willing to go thru that cursing stage and be very happy with a 6 cylinder...after having a 6 cylinder I will never go back to having a vehicle with only 4


----------



## touytouy (May 21, 2007)

I am having problem removing the spark plug #5 on the driver side of my 03 Nissan Frontier with a Supercharge. The SuperCharge intake covers this spark plug and its cable. Do I have to remove the SuperCharge intake and other coolant pipes and hoses? I read pretty much all the advices that the plug last 150K miles. Since I'd already damaged my cable wire, it needs to be replaced. I'd appreciate all help.


----------

